

Social Marketing Startup Badgy Raises Angel Round - dpeck
http://pandodaily.com/2012/07/11/badgy-raises-angel-round-from-mark-cuban-for-social-marketing/

======
rkischuk
From the entrepreneur's perspective, I found Pando Daily's writer to be very
professional, and very intentional about building good context around our
story.

Also enjoyed their interest in a story in Atlanta, which has a good startup
culture rolling, outside of the usual "startup cities".

~~~
sanjayparekh
Honestly I was pretty impressed with their writing even before this story.
Glad to hear that they treat folks well. A welcome departure from the way
other folks in that industry act.

